# I quit today



## WBCarpentry (Jun 19, 2015)

I feel horrible. This is the first time it's ever happened to me but I had to call the client and tell him I couldn't do it. So it was a small job. Replacing trim on a roof. Previous roofer had step flashed the shingles but left them outside on the siding on three dormers. They they just put some sort of fiberboard against the siding and caulked it to the aluminum siding. Of course the fiberboard took on water and was waterlogged, expanded and looked crappy. Client asked me to replace. I don't normally work on roofs as I do remodel work...but I said ok. Well it was a 12:12 pitch. I don't have the setup for this and my ladders just were not long enough. Felt really unsafe and called it quits after about 3 hours. Probably completed 1/4 of the work. Didn't charge anything...just apologized and gave him the number of a roofer that I recommend.

So has anyone had this experience? It's a hit to the pride. I don't mind working for free if I'm wrong but on this one I felt unsafe and with three little ones at home I'm not willing to risk it? Let me know your thoughts...good or bad.

Will


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

If you feel unsafe doing something, you are a risk to yourself or others.

Good call all around, especially the call to not bill the owner. It was not his fault. 
Maybe the roofer will throw you something for the referral?


----------



## LI-Remodeler (Feb 3, 2015)

many years ago (many) I almost did what you did but was able to complete what I committed to. Same situation, roof, fairly steep and I didn't feel comfortable (safe). 

sometimes we need these experiences to smarten us up a bit so we take a closer look at jobs we normally do not do and understand why we don't do them. 

You went home with no injuries to your family, you made the right decision.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

While I agree with not working unsafely and think you handled it all correctly this is where qualifying work before starting can save you from wasting away a day.

Don't get me wrong I've done exactly what you are saying taken on a job gotten a couple hours in then realized I'm in over my head and had to throw in the towel.


----------



## BucketofSteam (Jun 16, 2013)

What I was always taught is that when it comes to roofs there's no such thing as a small job.

If you have to spend an hour making it safe to do 15 mins of work then that's what you have to do.

But yeah you made the right call.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

Good call. They are better off than they were at your expense. Follow up with the roofer; do everything else you can do and lighten up on yourself.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

A few years back I agreed to do some third floor fascia wrapping. Had everything I needed but the guts. :laughing:

I backed out and the guy understood. Took him a couple of years to finally find someone to do it.

Yeah, it's a hit to the pride, but working with knocking kneecaps risks a much bigger hit.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

No shame in that game, heights are no joke. 

Oddly enough though, I think I'm more comfortable on a 12:12 with planks and jacks set up, vs walking around on a 7:12


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I used to roof all the time, felt right at home on anything. Height didn't matter much. Got called last summer to patch some second story shingles that blew off in a bad storm. The roof was a 12/12

The guy begged. It was more of a favor than anything. After I got up there I realized how stupid it was. I was not comfortable and I was risking my livelyhood if I fell being a one man show. It was not worth the risk.

If people call now I firmly decline remembering how little I like 2nd story 12/12's.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I've been thinking about selling my long ladders to force myself away from certain jobs. Haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Spencer said:


> I used to roof all the time, felt right at home on anything. Height didn't matter much. Got called last summer to patch some second story shingles that blew off in a bad storm. The roof was a 12/12
> 
> The guy begged. It was more of a favor than anything. After I got up there I realized how stupid it was. I was not comfortable and I was risking my livelyhood if I fell being a one man show. It was not worth the risk.
> 
> If people call now I firmly decline remembering how little I like 2nd story 12/12's.


I never liked heights, not one bit. I got used to it working for a roofing and siding crew. After going out on my own, I've done very little work at heights, and every time it scares the crap out of me.

I remember my first day on that siding crew. I showed up and, and the first thing he had me do was climb a 40' ladder. I got half way up and froze. Starting backing down and told him I quit. He yelled at me until I got on the roof.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I remember 9 years there was a 12/12 aluminum roof on a log house covered in pine needles. It was december temp between 32 and 38. "The last guy who cleaned it said he wouldnt do it again. Do you want to?" I was a lot dumber then and flat broke. I said no and it was probably the best decision I made that year.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well handled IMO.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Falling, getting killed or life changing hurt is not worth a days pay....PERIOD. You manned up and said no, good for you. Years ago i did the same thing i was up on a crazy roof and said ***** this....im not doing this sh*t...

Difference for me is i went out and bought an arco chicken ladder since i do alot of chimney work and now have safe access to do flashing etc...plus i have harnesses available as well if i need it


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Have no trouble getting to the edge of the roof still ( gut gets on the way a bit though ) but my anxiety accelerates when I watch my guys hang over the edge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Roofing is all about confidence, soon as you loose that you increase the likely hood of an accident. Better off being safe, height is always a factor too a 12 on 12 roof 12 ft off the ground is a different animal 32ft up.

When we used to side new developments some of the chimneys were so tall we needed to put a 40ft ladder in the bed of the truck, even then it was reach and letting go of the ladder to reach across your body is no joke. Hope its not windy either. So this guy I know started to panic and was so freaked out he froze. The fire department had to come to ease him down.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Tom M said:


> Roofing is all about confidence, soon as you loose that you increase the likely hood of an accident. Better off being safe, height is always a factor too a 12 on 12 roof 12 ft off the ground is a different animal 32ft up.
> 
> When we used to side new developments some of the chimneys were so tall we needed to put a 40ft ladder in the bed of the truck, even then it was reach and letting go of the ladder to reach across your body is no joke. Hope its not windy either. So this guy I know started to panic and was so freaked out he froze. The fire department had to come to ease him down.



My old boss had me up on a roof that the 40' wouldn't reach, so we had to pull ourselves up and over when we got to the top. Dangling my legs over trying to find the ladder by feel was one of the scariest things I've ever done. I'm so glad I don't work for that fool anymore. That guy was a menace. He would slide down a 40' pumpjack pole instead of taking the ladder.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

A few years back I worked on, and finished, a job that I had absolutely no business being on. I gave myself some stupid "be a man" pep talk and dragged my shaking hands and tools up there and we did the work and it went fine and we got paid and they were happy.
Once I was done with the job I kept going over in my head what I had done, how much I had made(an unsubstantial amount), and what could have gone wrong.
I couldn't believe what a stupid decision it was to do the job, and I couldn't believe that I had somehow talked myself into thinking that I was making a better person out of myself by behaving like an idiot.

Pride goeth before the fall.... from the 12/12 roof. Like everyone else said, you made the right call and handled every part of the situation perfectly. No reason at all to feel bad about this.
You'll hear people say a lot around here that "you don't lose any money on jobs you don't take". True. You also don't break any legs on roofs you don't climb!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Tom M said:


> Roofing is all about confidence, soon as you loose that you increase the likely hood of an accident. Better off being safe, height is always a factor too a 12 on 12 roof 12 ft off the ground is a different animal 32ft up.
> 
> When we used to side new developments some of the chimneys were so tall we needed to put a 40ft ladder in the bed of the truck, even then it was reach and letting go of the ladder to reach across your body is no joke. Hope its not windy either. So this guy I know started to panic and was so freaked out he froze. The fire department had to come to ease him down.


I once put a 40 in the bucket of a 580 to reach a chimney ..once..


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

MarkJames said:


> I've been thinking about selling my long ladders to force myself away from certain jobs. Haven't pulled the trigger yet.


my buddy sold his 40' a while ago. My 32 is also on extended loan:thumbsup:


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

I used to pay anyone u could find to edge stairwells. Take this brush, and this shield up there and I will gladly give ya $50 for 10 minutes work, ha


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't think you quit! Quit is a bold word....its to late in the week and I already started drinking so I can't think of the correct term, but I'm saying you're not a quitter!!!


----------



## lumac (Oct 20, 2016)

Applaud the original poster for realizing it was not for them. At least they didn't do the work poorly only for the client to realize at a later time it was complete incorrectly.


----------



## CharlieDelta (Aug 17, 2016)

jlhaslip said:


> If you feel unsafe doing something, you are a risk to yourself or others.


If it looks and feels unsafe, it probably is. I also say good call on your part. Use it as a learning experience.:thumbsup:

I spent a year on my local fire department before moving to the city I live in now. You'll never be more apprehensive to climbing a ladder than when your in full turnout gear and going into a smokey attic. Small spaces, and heights will humble you very quickly that's for sure.


----------



## TBM (Oct 13, 2016)

I hate extension ladders, hate hate hate. So much that if I dont set them up I wont go down them. If fine on any pitch of roof at any height. But those ladders are not to be trusted. The fire department knows me well as they have saved me from sleeping on the roof over night six times. Now I have telescoping forks and if they don't reach ill rent a genie lift. 
I agree good call on quiting. Confidence is key with heights. It takes a dumb person to do scary jobs. But one without confidence should not be up that high.


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

I fell off a ladder from 16 feet this year. Pure stupidity.. I had this ladder that was missing a rung and I opted to use it while installing corner boards. I forgot about the missing rung when getting down and all hell broke loose my leg hung up so I fell straight down on my back into a mulch bed. the ladder with all that momentum smacked my helper right in the face. I got the wind knocked out of me and hurt my back pretty bad but it should of been way worse his face was pretty lumped up too. Good on you for making the right choice unlike me...lesson learned the hard way...again.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

TBM said:


> It takes a dumb person to do scary jobs.


Actually, it's a skill/ability. Thankfully the likes of Firemen steel workers and such are absolute dumbasses.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I had no respect for ladders before I fell from one. Now I'm like tbm I avoid them like the plague.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

TBM said:


> I hate extension ladders, hate hate hate. So much that if I dont set them up I wont go down them. If fine on any pitch of roof at any height. But those ladders are not to be trusted. The fire department knows me well as they have saved me from sleeping on the roof over night six times. Now I have telescoping forks and if they don't reach ill rent a genie lift.
> I agree good call on quiting. Confidence is key with heights. It takes a dumb person to do scary jobs. But one without confidence should not be up that high.


Your a Contractor? :blink:


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

RossDesignBuild said:


> I fell off a ladder from 16 feet this year. Pure stupidity.. I had this ladder that was missing a rung and I opted to use it while installing corner boards. I forgot about the missing rung when getting down and all hell broke loose my leg hung up so I fell straight down on my back into a mulch bed. the ladder with all that momentum smacked my helper right in the face. I got the wind knocked out of me and hurt my back pretty bad but it should of been way worse his face was pretty lumped up too. Good on you for making the right choice unlike me...lesson learned the hard way...again.




He should have punched you in the throat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

SectorSecurity said:


> I had no respect for ladders before I fell from one. Now I'm like tbm I avoid them like the plague.


You'd never survive in drywall!! :no:


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

Mordekyle said:


> He should have punched you in the throat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That wouldn't of ended very well for him and he was supposed to be holding the ladder not standing there with his hands in his pockets.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Texas Wax said:


> Thankfully the likes of Firemen steel workers and such are absolute dumbasses.



I hope that was sarcasm?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

RossDesignBuild said:


> That wouldn't of ended very well for him and he was supposed to be holding the ladder not standing there with his hands in his pockets.


The way you describe the fall, he couldn't have held you anyway. 

IMO, about the only time a "helper holder" is actually worth much is for making sure the ladder stays there for you in high wind conditions. If you start to go 15-20' up, it's unlikely he can do much against that much leverage.

One of the strongest men I know was holding a 6' stepladder for me while I stood on the not-a-step to cut a tree branch off an electric line. It did a freaky hinge/plop/hop and snatched the thing right out of his hands, and I did my Peter Pan imitation.

Absolutely not his fault; I own that one.


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

Tinstaafl said:


> The way you describe the fall, he couldn't have held you anyway.
> 
> IMO, about the only time a "helper holder" is actually worth much is for making sure the ladder stays there for you in high wind conditions. If you start to go 15-20' up, it's unlikely he can do much against that much leverage.
> 
> ...


No way he could of stopped the fall but paying attention he wouldn't of gotten hit in the face haha.


----------



## TBM (Oct 13, 2016)

blacktop said:


> You'd never survive in drywall!! :no:


Your cute with that 6' ladder. Try walking up a 40' or 50' in windy conditions on uneven land and in mud. I'd do that six foot even twelve foot ladder all day everyday. By the way those little giant ladders or one like it are much safer for stairs.


----------



## TBM (Oct 13, 2016)

blacktop said:


> Your a Contractor? :blink:


Very good one in fact. Been in business 18 years now.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

TBM said:


> Your cute with that 6' ladder. Try walking up a 40' or 50' in windy conditions on uneven land and in mud.


No problem Nancy!!


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I do a lot of facia and soffit repairs but don't go on roofs. I call roofers.


----------



## TBM (Oct 13, 2016)

blacktop said:


> No problem Nancy!!


Nancy huh.. Ok &#55357;&#56396; ever walk a ridge beam 60' in the air? Dry walling comes after framing and actually is one of the easier trades. There is only two things that scare me one a job site extension ladders over 25' and spiders. If that makes me a Nancy then yes I'm the biggest Nancy on CT


----------



## Carol Barns (Nov 17, 2016)

I think you made a great decision. I understand how you feel, it sucks, but something we have to do as business owners: Make the responsible decision and ask yourself "what do I have at stake?"

I had to do the same this week with a dangerous falling tree- I felt bad for denying the customer, but I don't want to risk my employees lives.


----------

